# Bambajita Fatties - mini WSM



## rmmurray (Apr 4, 2015)

Bambajita (Bambi Fajita) Fatty

My dad gave me 2 pounds of dear sausage two weeks ago. It's been calling my name in the freezer for a while now. On Thursday I thawed it and last night I rolled two fatties. These were the first baddies I've ever done. Of course after I got done rolling I discovered that I didn't have any saran wrap and was forced to use aluminum foil. I would have liked them rolled a little tighter in the fridge but the foil, surprisingly, kept them well together.

In addition to the bacon and the venison sausage, each fatty had two onions, one bell pepper, a few mushrooms, four slices of provolone cheese, a thin coating of a sweet barbecue sauce and a homemade rub.

This morning I fired up the mini WSM and threw them on for about two hours at 275° until they both reached and IT of 165°. Then I put them under the broiler for about five minutes to crisp up the bacon on top.

I will admit that although the bacon and the sausage were quite tasty, the internals left a lot to be desired. I don't know if it was the provolone cheese or the mushrooms, probably the mushrooms, but I will not be using this particular recipe again. Next time I'll leave out the mushrooms and give Colby Jack a try.

Here is the 2 pounds of frozen venison sausage












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 4, 2015






2 pounds rolled out into two Ziploc bags












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 4, 2015






The internals












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 4, 2015






My first ever bacon weave












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 4, 2015






The first Bambajita all rolled up and ready for the fridge












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 4, 2015






The mini loaded up with Apple and Hickory












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 4, 2015






Both fatties going on












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 4, 2015






TBS!












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 4, 2015






The mini finding it's happy place












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 4, 2015






IT reached












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 4, 2015






Fatties ready to be pulled












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 4, 2015






Qview 












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 4, 2015






My plate!












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 4, 2015






- Ryan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 4, 2015)

Looks tasty nice smoke! I agree on the mushrooms, the suck in everything! My wife doesn't agree she thinks mushrooms belong in everything! 

Give pizza fatty, Rueben fatty, taco fatty, chicken cordon blue fatty a try. Lasagna fatty is another favorite. Of course my Loco Moco fatty is my favorite, search for my thread "He's Loco"!


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 4, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Of course my Loco Moco fatty is my favorite, search for my thread "He's Loco"!


Will do dirtsailor, thanks!


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice Job Ryan! Looks great! B


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 4, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Nice Job Ryan! Looks great! B


Thanks B. Enjoy Atlanta this weekend. Just look north when you get to 85 and wave. I'll try to see you 3 1/2 hours away :-)


----------



## ernesttbass (Apr 6, 2015)

Great job on the fatties.  Got to love the baked beans too.  Get rid of the fungus and the world will be right again.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 6, 2015)

That looks tasty, nice job !


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 8, 2015)

Ryan, Nice looking fatties and nice pic loaded post !


----------



## kesmc27 (Apr 8, 2015)

I would sure eat that, looks good.


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 10, 2015)

ernesttbass said:


> Great job on the fatties.  Got to love the baked beans too.  Get rid of the fungus and the world will be right again.


Yup! No mushrooms next time. 



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks tasty, nice job !


Thank you



CrazyMoon said:


> Ryan, Nice looking fatties and nice pic loaded post !:icon_smile:  :points:


Thank you for the point!



kesmc27 said:


> I would sure eat that, looks good.


Thank you


----------



## disco (Apr 23, 2015)

A venison fatty? I bow to you, Sir and offer a humble 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Disco


----------

